# Capacitores fallados en motherboard



## nelsonm (Feb 18, 2006)

tengo una pc que se reinicia sola y al lado de el micro encontre 2 capacitores levemente hinchados puede ser esta la causa del problema (ya probe formateando el sistema operativo) 
de ser asi los capacitores que se sustituyen deben ser de extremada calidad o eso no jode?


----------



## maunix (Feb 20, 2006)

nelsonm dijo:
			
		

> tengo una pc que se reinicia sola y al lado de el micro encontre 2 capacitores levemente hinchados puede ser esta la causa del problema (ya probe formateando el sistema operativo)
> de ser asi los capacitores que se sustituyen deben ser de extremada calidad o eso no jode?



Si, es posible que esa sea la causa.  
Lo mas importante es la temperatura, suelen ser de 105°C y la tensión a bornes por supuesto...

El punto es que al final terminarás usando el mismo exacto porque si usas de otra tensión o temperatura es muy probable que no coincida el tamaño del encapsulado o de la distancia entre pines.


Saludos


----------



## nelsonm (Feb 22, 2006)

Hola, voy  aprobar reemplazándolos   por unos de mayor tensión  y luego les  cuento como me fue. saludos


----------



## eibsoft (Feb 23, 2006)

hola Nelson 

Si tu MotherBoard es por casualidad una MX3S-T ese es el mal de ellas, de todas formas eso que te pasa te pasara con todos los demas filtros de ella en caso que sea esa.. pero por lo general es asi.

SAludos Enrique...


----------



## nelsonm (Feb 24, 2006)

no mi     placa madre es una msi 6309
y los capacitores fallados son   tayeh  de 2700 microfaradios (105 ) 6.3 volt

hoy los voy a  comprar y luego les cuento


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Feb 24, 2006)

Hola Nelsonm,

La tolerancia, el voltaje, la temperatura, y la resistencia en serie son las cualidades más importantes.   

Mis recomendaciones:

1.  Tolerancia:  Tranta de conseguir de +/-20% es dificil conseguir menores que éstas comercialmente para los electrolíticos.   Pero tolerancias mayores puedes tener problemas.

2.  Voltaje:  Si compras mayores de 6.3 Volts no hay ningun problema.  Solo son más caros.

3.  La temperatura:  Compra los mejores que consigas en temperatura.  Generlamente va ligada con la tolerancia.  Si compras de 105°C te aseguras que no cambien el 20% a ésta temperatura, lo que es muy bueno.

4.  La Resistencia en Serie.  Generalmente no la especifican, asi que compra los de más baja resistencia en serie,  éstos se conocen como "Low ESR" en inglés.  Son los que dan mejor comportamiento.   

Asi tienes muy buenos capacitores que puedes sustituir y no preocuparte por las especificaciones originales.

Saludos,

El P@n@


----------



## nelsonm (Feb 24, 2006)

hola les cuento lo que hice
compre los capacitores  jackcon     (que supuestamente me dijeron que eran uno de los mejores)

ahhh  son de 2700uf  10v  (los anteriores era de 6.3 v)
temp  -40 +105
low esr

 los cambie y anduvo bien 

nota: creo que los tayeh   son de mala calidad

ahora tengo que ponerla en optimas condiciones

gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jul 24, 2008)

¿Es tan así?
Tengo una Compaq Presario 7594 del 1999 y empezó a apagarse cuando la exijo un poco.
Descarté la fuente y los discos. Ví algunos capacitores hinchados, pero me cuesta creer que ese sea el problema.
Igual mañana salgo a comprar los capacitores por las dudas.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jul 25, 2008)

Buenas. Hoy fui a comprar los capacitores para cambiarle (1500uF, 6.3V, 105°C) y me dieron unos pero sospecho de que sean verdaderamente de 105°C.
Sospecho porque todos los capacitores de baja ESR y alta temperatura que ví tienen las inscripciones en dorado, y estos que me vendieron tienen las inscripciones en el gris que tienen los de 85°C.
Pongo unas fotos para ver mejor.

Cabe aclarar que el local donde los compré se caracteriza por vender semiconductores truchos, pero nunca pensé que hicieran lo mismo con los capacitores.

¿Se los cambio o espero hasta la semana que viene que voy a un local confiable?

Los que me vendieron dicen "105°C VENT"


----------



## Kalunga (Jul 25, 2008)

Hay un instrumento muy bueno que mide los capacitores en circuito y con tension aplicada y es el Capacheck, yo lo utilizo y me soluciono un montón de problemas con los capacitores. El lugar de venta que tiene mejor precio es www.electro-tools.com.ar


----------



## aguabba (Jul 25, 2008)

lo del color de las inscripciones depende de la marca... si son marcas distintas es casi seguro q tienen colores diferentes...


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jul 30, 2008)

Listo, ya se los cambié y funcionó.
Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 30, 2008)

Recuerdo que mi pc se reiniciaba sola a cada rato y era el disco.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jul 30, 2008)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Recuerdo que mi pc se reiniciaba sola a cada rato y era el disco.



Si, es una opción, pero yo había probado con 3 discos y 2 fuentes y el problema seguía.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 30, 2008)

El reinicio de una pc puede ser debido a muchas cosas...


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 31, 2008)

Buenas, desde hace unos cinco años mas o menos están usando en las MB o Placas Madre condensadores muy "justos" y de mala calidad como dicen los catalanes "la pela es la pela" osea que no te dan un dolar por 80 céntimos...

Las tienen calculadas para poco mas de la garantía, las mejores 4 años yyyyy ¡¡¡
Lo que significa que como mantenimiento "normal" hay que reponer los condensadores electrolíticos cada 2 o tres años

Un saludo


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Dic 11, 2008)

La mía funcionó sin problemas por 8 años. Considero que por la simpleza de la reparación, no es una falla preocupante para maldecir a los fabricantes.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2013)

Kalunga dijo:


> Hay un instrumento muy bueno que mide los capacitores en circuito y con tension aplicada y es el Capacheck, yo lo utilizo y me soluciono un montón de problemas con los capacitores. El lugar de venta que tiene mejor precio es www.electro-tools.com.ar



disculpen reviva el tema, pero hace rato ando con un tema de electroliticos.

mi consulta para quien lea esto es la siguiente:

compro un electrolitico nuevo, lo mido con todo lo que pueda......y me da bien ......eso es garantia ?? 
quiero decir:
no puede ser que un electrolitico falle  AL TIEMPITO  si es de mala calidad, pero que de nuevo de todo bien  ????? 

es que ya me paso con varios........en las pruebas todo bien, pero luego de poco tiempo falla .

ya les tenia idea a unos celestes.,..........pero ahora son los negros.


----------



## tiago (Nov 8, 2013)

Hola @fernandob

Ya sabes que los electrolíticos tienen tambien un valor de resistencia serie (ESR), es algo que hay que tener muy en cuenta, sobre todo cuando los haces funcionar a frecuencias algo elevadas.(Kilohercios)
Si la ESR es elevada, debido a una mala calidad del componente, se calentará y terminará fracasando. Esto puede ser progresivo hasta que alcance un valor ESR demasiado elevado y dejen de funcionar como es debido.

Un condensador puede dar una lectura de capacidad correcta, y sin embargo su valor ESR puede estar disparado, y por tanto, el componente malogrado.

Yo cuando los compruebo los mido con un capacímetro y medidor de ESR, muchas veces es por ahí por donde fallan.
Por supuesto también pueden fallar por otras razones peculiares de cada circuito donde estén aplicados o porque sus químicos son de mala calidad.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 8, 2013)

hola, yo NO hago fuientes switching, solo seno 50 hz y constantes de tiempo .

 EL TEMA ES ,..........que una cosa es hacer un jueguiito de luces, un control de tonterias.
y otra muy distinta un equipo que controla algo carisimo o de muy delicado uso .
ahi NO  puedo dejar lugar a errores.

un tiempo que no se respeta...........u otro caso : como un Cf de filtrado que dejo de cumplir  y me hizo un desastre ya que el circuito se puso a oscilar al ritmo de la seno .

ya se esta volviendo feo el tema, y algunas veces son aplicaciones delicadas.

toda mi vida le tuve fe a lso componentes...................pero esto se esta poniendo un poco problematico.
ya tengo un par de caminos a explorar, pero me da bronca el tema.

diseñar una aplicacion y ademas diseñar en funcion de si los componentes fallan  !!!!
cosa de locos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 8, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> hola, yo NO hago fuientes switching, solo seno 50 hz y constantes de tiempo .
> 
> EL TEMA ES ,..........que una cosa es hacer un jueguiito de luces, un control de tonterias.
> y otra muy distinta un equipo que controla algo carisimo o de muy delicado uso .
> ...


!Cielo santo !Un ordenador alimentado por una fuente lineal, jajajajajajajajaja, es necessario dos gabinetes un para lo ordenador y otro para la fuente .
Haora hablando en sério quando canbiar lo bendicto capacitor estropiado es necessario tener mucho cariño para no se dañar la placa madre ( estropiar la metalizaciõn de los hucos ).
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 8, 2013)

daniel:
yo busque temas acrca de electroliticos  y encontre este en el buscador...........deduzcamos que hablo de electronica general , no de ordenadores.

fuente 50 hz seno..........constantes de tiempo .

aca justo hablaban de condensadores.
incluso aca que es "PC hardware " no todo es "la fuente " .
y un C. electrolitico que palma hace problemas.


voy a andar probando / midiendo cada electrolitico antes de usarlo ???? .........y aunque lo haga........que se yo si al mes comienza su metamorfosis hacia un enano maldito !!!


----------



## morta (Nov 8, 2013)

mientras siga el tema de las importaciones entra cualquier cosa y berreta, el tema es que en el momento de montar el circuito lo medis y esta todo ok, pero al mes se convierte en un petardo por la mala calidad de fabricacion.


----------



## analogico (Nov 9, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> !Cielo santo !Un ordenador alimentado por una fuente lineal, jajajajajajajajaja, es necessario dos gabinetes un para lo ordenador y otro para la fuente .
> Haora hablando en sério quando canbiar lo bendicto capacitor estropiado es necessario tener mucho cariño para no se dañar la placa madre ( estropiar la metalizaciõn de los hucos ).
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



creo que esos ordenadores  con fuentes lineales si existen, no a nivel domestico
pero alguien que necesite una fuente altamante fiable y durable y el dinero para comprala
seguro la usara

estas fuentes conmutadas no son de confiar varias veces e encontrado dispositivos destruidos por una falla en la fuente conmutada, una soldadura fria  puede  quemar un dispositivo mucho mas caro que la fuente 






cuando los condensadores se vuelven a reventar
sospecho de los diodos
o de los condensadores malos



los diodos la unica forma de  probarlos es funcionando  en la fuente con un osciloscopio

y los condensadores usar de grado militar o de tantalio como  lo hacen algunas placas madres


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 9, 2013)

Carissimos amigos dese magnifico foro hoy en dia un ordenador alimentado por una fuente lineal es una broma , quizaz en lo principio en la decada 70 si , donde las fuentes comutadas y su conceitos  ainda eran enbrionarias y la tecnologia digital de la epoca era enbadada en TTLs . Haora hoy en dia con lo consumo en los barramiento de 5,0 Voltios y peor los de 3,3Voltios una fuente lineal es proibitivo en termos de peso ,  tamanho y rendimento.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 9, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> hola, yo NO hago fuientes switching, solo seno 50 hz y constantes de tiempo .
> 
> EL TEMA ES ,..........que una cosa es hacer un jueguiito de luces, un control de tonterias.
> y otra muy distinta un equipo que controla algo carisimo o de muy delicado uso .
> ...



¿Que marcas de condensadores son los que usas?

Si de poner "Fe" se trata. En los circuitos que realizo donde se requiere fiabilidad y durabilidad para tiempo, no escatimo en el condensador. Al menos, Rubycon, Nichicon o Kemet nunca me han fallado prematuramente ni de broma. Y esos los encuentras "Celestes" o "Negros" pero cuestan hasta 10 veces más que un "celeste o negro" marca Perro.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Nov 9, 2013)

fuente lineal :
si esta bien diseñada (me refiero a el o los transformadores)  la disipacion de los reguladores postreriores es minima , puesto que no hay voltaje innecesario .

pero asi y todo :
trafo pesado.
filtrado de gran tamaño .
reguladores necesarios y con disipadores , puesto que el consumo es variable.
y ademas de el peso esta el tema de el calor.

si, por algo fue que se genero tremendo cambio con las fuentes switching.
fue como .........el paso asombroso de la fotografia digital:
que de golpe las grnades marcas dejaron de fabricar camaras a negativo (me asombre muchisimo) .
pero lo que es  ES .
y si bien no trabajo con las fuentes switching (no diseño ni arreglo)  pero se ve que es un salto que no da a marcha atras.
y por algo es.

ademas................estan mas que probadas.
y hay una regla que se da  EN TODO :
si algo se quema seguido es por la calidad de sus elementos, no tanto por el tipo de esquema (mas si este ha sido probado extensamente ) .





Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Que marcas de condensadores son los que usas?
> 
> Si de poner "Fe" se trata. En los circuitos que realizo donde se requiere fiabilidad y durabilidad para tiempo, no escatimo en el condensador. Al menos, Rubycon, Nichicon o Kemet nunca me han fallado prematuramente ni de broma. Y esos los encuentras "Celestes" o "Negros" pero cuestan hasta 10 veces más que un "celeste o negro" marca Perro.
> 
> Saludos!



es que realmente JAMAS me tuve que preocupar por andar mirando marcas en eso........era para mi como pretender mirar marcas de rsistencias , mi politica siempre fue ir a comprar a casas serias:
electrocomponentes.
dimexar
semak 
elko me queda medio de trasmano


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 9, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> es que realmente JAMAS me tuve que preocupar por andar mirando marcas en eso........era para mi como pretender mirar marcas de rsistencias , mi politica siempre fue ir a comprar a casas serias:
> electrocomponentes.
> dimexar
> semak
> elko me queda medio de trasmano



Mira que los tiempos cambian. Hasta los Condensadores marca "Perro" están saliendo más malos que de costumbre! 

¿Y fiarme de la casa proveedora? En estos tiempos ni de broma. Y para marcas es cierto, hay cientos y no hay tiempo para estar volteando a verlas. Pero hay detalles que no se ven a simple vista como todo. Al menos en mi rubro (Electrónica Industrial) hay mucha criticidad en juego. Y acá hasta el modelo de las resistencias hacen la diferencia entre el éxito de un diseño o el fracaso. 

Y bueno... así se van ganando los Experience Points.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## tiago (Nov 9, 2013)

Alteración de químicos = Alteración de características. Alteración de cracterístca mas común: ESR
Conclusión: Condensador de baja calidad

A mí me ha pasado en muchas ocasiones.

Saludos.


----------



## analogico (Nov 9, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> f
> y si bien no trabajo con las fuentes switching (no diseño ni arreglo)  pero se ve que es un salto que no da a marcha atras.
> y por algo es.


 $



daniel lopes dijo:


> una fuente lineal es proibitivo en termos de peso ,  tamanho y rendimento.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



para uso domestico es prohibitivo
pero para uso industrial o militar no lo es

a proposito 
justamente estoy trabajando en reemplazar uan fuente conmutada por lineal
en este hilo, Lcd 17 cambiar conmutada por lineal
ya tengo los materiales  y la mente algo cansada, por lo que necesito algo de ayuda con el diseño


----------



## edwardjoanmedina (Mar 27, 2018)

Foro de electrònica estoy reparando una motherboard o tarjeta madre, tenia 18 condensadores electroliticos de 1000 uF de 6.3 Voltios con tolerancia M dañados. Se los sustitui por condensadores de 1000 uF  de 6.3 Voltios con tolerancia K. Tenia el problema que reiniciaba sola o booteaba por los condensadores . Luego la conecte a la PC encienden los a FAN coolers que se le conectan y el FAN cooler(ventiladores) del procesador arranca, pero no quiere mostrar pantalla ni encender un micro led verde que trae internamente, le esta llegando corriente porque el Fancooler del procesador enciende pero no la suficiente para que muestre pantalla.
¿Quisiera saber si no muestra pantalla porque le coloque condensadores de 1000uF de 6.3 voltios con una tolerancia distinta a la que llevaba normalmente que era M osea del 20%?. Respete la polaridad de los condensadores.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 27, 2018)

edwardjoanmedina dijo:


> ¿Quisiera saber si no muestra pantalla porque le coloque condensadores de 1000uF de 6.3 voltios con una tolerancia distinta a la que llevaba normalmente que era M osea del 20%?. Respete la polaridad de los condensadores.


No muestra por que hay algo mas que falla. La tolerancia no debería importar mucho a menos que sea un mobo de otro planeta. Yo he cambiado caps de los mobo usando el valor más próximo disponible y anduvieron sin problemas....y la tolerancia??? No sé ni me importa, no habían otros disponibles en forma inmediata.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 27, 2018)

Revisa la polaridad, es muy fácil confundirse y poner alguno al revés.
Antes de ponerlo los mediste que estuvieran bien?, sobre todo el ESR


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2018)

Quizás al retirar algún capacitor se cortó alguno de los caminos internos . . .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 27, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Quizás al retirar algún capacitor se cortó alguno de los caminos internos . . .


Para hacerlo de forma segura hay que romper los caps y quedarse con las "patitas", luego calentar y tirar con cuidado.
En un caso extremo le metimos una mecha de 0.8mm por que no había forma de sacar las malditas patas (fué en la PC de mi hija)...pero no hubo problema luego de asentar el pulso con un par de birras....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2018)

"Había un reparador de PC" que soldaba los capacitores nuevos en las patas cortadas de los viejos . . .  cero riesgo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 27, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> "Había un reparador de PC" que soldaba los capacitores nuevos en las patas cortadas de los viejos . . .  cero riesgo


Esa la pensamos, pero quedaban muy altos (los caps nuevos eran mas altos que los originales) y molestaba el disipador del micro.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 27, 2018)

El problema es que algunas placas son multicapas y esos agujeros metalizados, se rompen se salen y quedan pistas internas sin conección, en algunos casos, rompimos el capacitor soldamos sobre los pines salientes y pusimos el capacitor acostado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2018)

Acostados


----------



## pandacba (Mar 27, 2018)

Sip, hay zonas donde no hay problema por la altura, depende de la placa y del gabinete, termo contraible en los terminales y hay funcionado por años durando más que los originales, y no en una placa fueron bastantes.
En una época recuperaba placas para casas que vendian  PC's, la primera vez que hice eso me trajeron 130 plancas recupere unas 105.........


----------

